# Buckets or Bench???



## Wanderer (May 5, 2004)

Trying to decide buckets or bench seat let's here what you all have to say either way have to find a donor at the bone yard.85 olds delta 88 4 door.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Bench, all the way mayn, for the ladies...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

gotta say bench


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

BENCH


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

buckets


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

bench!! yea buddy


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

buckets only for the realy custom interiors, the ones that swivel, else a bench for the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Gte buckets with that have a swivel. :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

split bench


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

i got split bench in the regal right now, and i like it cause your lady can be right besides you but i like the buckets cause i like floor shifters and the look of bucket seats. it just looks alot better to me.

as a matter of fact im tryin to work a deal with someone right now for a full monte ss interior, so ill be goin to buckets and a floor shifter hopefully soon


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

What do u mean by a split bench.. ive never heard of them before


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

its like a bench seat but its separated between the driver and passenger section

usually the passenger part is longer than the driver part


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Crazy Cutty is selling these, they're dusty/dirty but look good and not torn (red crushed velvet (split bench seat)


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Bench


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@May 15 2004, 12:29 PM
> *split bench*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Jul 15 2004, 12:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jenns64chevy @ Jul 15 2004, 12:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--77monte4pumps_@May 15 2004, 12:29 PM
> *split bench*


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
hell yeah split bench. driver on the left, woman in the middle.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

driver on the left..woman on the top.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Jul 15 2004, 12:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sixtyfourchevy @ Jul 15 2004, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah split bench. driver on the left, woman in the middle. [/b][/quote]
Heck no! :biggrin: - woman drivin, road dogg sitting in the passenger! =) (I have a '64, LOL)


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OffThaHorseCEO_@Jul 1 2004, 08:02 PM
> *its like a bench seat but its separated between the driver and passenger section
> 
> usually the passenger part is longer than the driver part*


Split bench means bench "full across" on the seat part, (where your booty goes is all one piece), and the back rest is split in the middle and each back rest is mobile serperately.

But, the back rest part is different on different cars....example:

In my '64 the back of each can only be pushed forward one at a time (the back rest comes in at an inner angle when you push it forward) so you *can't* push them both forward at the same time.

On my Monte ('78- w/split bench), both seats moved *straight* forwad. So you could put them both up at the same time. It also had a center arm rest that came up to make the back rest "complete", so it's 2 splits, driver seat*/*arm rest*/*passenger seat...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

you can fit atleast 10 bitches in with a bench...stack em up like legos


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

bench


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

60/40 split bench with a arm-rest.... pillowbacks....


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Buckets definetly only when you got floor shifter but if you don't have it go with the bench 60/40.


----------



## stretch (Mar 31, 2004)

bench. got more room for the ladies then


----------



## DiRtY SoUtH ReGaL (Aug 1, 2004)

I have the bench in my regal and i love it but buckets are nicer if u are going fully show i think.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

benches are the shit, though since I want a console, I might go with the buckets


----------

